# Plasti Dip stock wheels - red or black?



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

So the tough economy is forcing me to delay my rim purchase. I'm itching to do SOMETHING with my stock wheels, so I'm thinking about plasti dipping them (I don't care what you trolls say -- it's cheap and easily removed).

I have a 2006 Black A3. Should I do my wheels black like fusionx's car pictured here (although his are powder coated)? 











Or should I plasti dip those same rims red? I haven't seen a picture of red stock wheels anywhere. Anyone good with photoshop??


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

black wheels are my favorite.
im planning on plastidipping my bbs chs since ill drive over winter with them, and then peel that stuff of and have shiney silver ones for summer.
btw, heres a photoshop of that car with red wheels and i also removed those ugly orange markers.


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks djomlas - maybe I will go for the red. I can always peel it off and go black instead.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

just keep in mind that pretty much any color you see on paper will be darker on your wheels...unless you go to a professional shop (which defeats the point of a cheap mod)

I'm actually trying something with red and a set of stock wheels tonight...we'll see how it turns out


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

Post pics!


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

did you find red plastidip in a can, or were you gonna shoot red paint over black plastidip?


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

Black looks good


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

My 3 yr old has these cool paint markers that wash off with water. 

You could color up your rims, take a picture, and hose them off and try another color.

or just redo them when you get bored.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

b6 a4 wheels

Before (obviously)









After








Probably gonna redo after I finish off the other wheels


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

plasti-dip is a good option if you don't want to commit a permanent change. however, be prepare to live with the fact that road debris would probably cause chips to the finish and you might have to peel off everything and start it all over again, that is, if you mind the chips on the finish.

the other thing is cleaning the wheels becomes more hassle since you can't rub them hard and the finish of the plasti-dip would attract dirt and grime as well.

as far as color goes, i like black.


----------



## boywonder82 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, there's red plasti dip spray out there. I wish it was a darker red though.


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

forma said:


> plasti-dip is a good option if you don't want to commit a permanent change. however, be prepare to live with the fact that road debris would probably cause chips to the finish and you might have to peel off everything and start it all over again, that is, if you mind the chips on the finish.
> 
> the other thing is cleaning the wheels becomes more hassle since you can't rub them hard and the finish of the plasti-dip would attract dirt and grime as well.
> 
> as far as color goes, i like black.


yeah, if done right you shouldnt have problems, i did chrome headlight buckets on my mini and held up 2 years in winter and summer, not one chip, and its like right up in front. so wheels shouldnt be a problem, and washing them should be fine too as long as you dont SCRUB hard....im doing it to save the nice bbs silver finish for summer, so brakeducst and all that can sit on there as long as it wants hehehe. come spring time, peel that stuff off and off i go.
also, if there are any chips, this stuff is great, just spray another coat and it almost magically bonds to itself and you will never tell.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

djomlas said:


> yeah, if done right you shouldnt have problems, i did chrome headlight buckets on my mini and held up 2 years in winter and summer, not one chip, and its like right up in front. so wheels shouldnt be a problem, and washing them should be fine too as long as you dont SCRUB hard....im doing it to save the nice bbs silver finish for summer, so brakeducst and all that can sit on there as long as it wants hehehe. come spring time, peel that stuff off and off i go.
> also, if there are any chips, this stuff is great, just spray another coat and it almost magically bonds to itself and you will never tell.


Bla bla... your a scammer, shut your hole.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...s-sold-by-DJOMLAS....&p=74440637#post74440637


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

everfresh59 said:


> Bla bla... your a scammer, shut your hole.
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...s-sold-by-DJOMLAS....&p=74440637#post74440637


WTF?
way to contact me and let me know douche. not just go and post up.
i would have *taken it back*, I would have been fine with it, when i sent it nothing was broken, and i even sent you a detail pic of it when you contacted me.
so piss off!!!


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

everfresh59 said:


> Bla bla... your a scammer, shut your hole.
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...s-sold-by-DJOMLAS....&p=74440637#post74440637


Everfresh, you are being a tad bit overdramatic. Stop trolling the forums and if you do, please at least use proper grammar. I believe you meant to say, "You're a scammer."


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

i just put my car in winter mode, wheels are ready for salt and brakedust, peel that off once spring gets here....total of 5 hours and 4 cans of plastidip.
wash








first coat on backside








all done and drying.....total of about 5 coats top, 3 coats back. no need to mask anything as it just peeds off from tires and stays on wheels.








all done and ready to go. mounting up snowboard attachment next week.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

djomlas said:


> i just put my car in winter mode, wheels are ready for salt and brakedust, peel that off once spring gets here....total of 5 hours and 4 cans of plastidip.
> wash
> 
> 
> ...


that's awesome!
maybe people should start doing this on their COs too...hmmmm
esp since people complain about the salt being bad for it and all...


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm a little apprehensive thinking about how long this will take to peel off. Estimate of how long per wheel? I'd guess a hairdryer or heatgun might speed things up.


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

if you do it right, meaning a lot of light coats, once that stuff hardens its basically one bid sticker. peel it off.
i predict maybe 15 minutes per wheel to take off, beats salt damage or scrubbing them after winter.
if any problems arise, you just have to start peeling off on one end, and shoot them with power washer, gets everything off.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

jakjak9210 said:


> I'm a little apprehensive thinking about how long this will take to peel off. Estimate of how long per wheel? I'd guess a hairdryer or heatgun might speed things up.







Obviously a more complex wheel would probably take a little longer


----------

